

Windows XP reaches end of support in 800 days, have you upgraded yet? - ViolentJason
http://www.winbeta.org/news/windows-xp-reaches-end-support-800-days-have-you-upgraded-yet

======
melling
At this point Win8 is almost here. Might as well wait. Sounds like it has been
tuned to require less memory, which should be better for all that old
hardware. Then again, wouldn't a nice new Win8 computer be way better?

------
zmonkeyz
I'm still on Vista and perfectly happy with it. I'll just wait for 8 before
upgrading.

